# 2022 Antlerless Draw



## HighDesertHunter (7 mo ago)

Hey Good Morning Everyone,
Probably a little early in the month, but has anyone seen any activity on their accounts from the antlerless draw?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Next week


----------



## HighDesertHunter (7 mo ago)

MooseMeat said:


> Next week


ya, im thinking your probably right.


----------



## nvbucks78 (Feb 25, 2018)

I agree. Should see cc hits early next week.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, another year of "Spacing Off" the application period for slick heads. 😩 Nowadays one cant afford to miss the application. One step forward, and three steps back in todays hunting world.


----------



## nvbucks78 (Feb 25, 2018)

I would expect to hear of some cc hits in the next day or two.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

nvbucks78 said:


> I would expect to hear of some cc hits in the next day or two.


My card was already hit. I took a page out of vanillas book and just bought the point.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got a CC hit for my deer permit. It will be weird hunting muzzleloader August 1st. It's a any weapon hunt, but I'm using the smokepole.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I got a CC hit for my deer permit. It will be weird hunting muzzleloader Agust 1st.


Hot muzzeloader hunt for sure


----------



## HighDesertHunter (7 mo ago)

well, still no CC hit, but no unsuccessful email either. i went in with 4 cow and 4 doe points so one of them aught to land me something. im really looking forward the the HAMS 2 doe down here in southern utah.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

HighDesertHunter said:


> well, still no CC hit, but no unsuccessful email either. i went in with 4 cow and 4 doe points so one of them aught to land me something. im really looking forward the the HAMS 2 doe down here in southern utah.


4 points doesn’t seem to be enough for a doe deer these days


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I just got hit for two cow tags.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I got a hit for a antlerless elk tag. Not sure if it's me or my son... Likely him. Think it was 100% odds for the youth.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

In the game for 100$

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

weaversamuel76 said:


> In the game for 100$
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Two cow tags or a sheep ewe?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Just got hit for a cow tag.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Got hit for 3 cow tags. Late season cows in the snow should be fun.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> 4 points doesn’t seem to be enough for a doe deer these days


Me and 2 of my boys all had 4 points ...... no doe tags for us. Already got the email.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had 4 deer points. It will be interesting to see the draw odds for antlerless.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Clarq said:


> Two cow tags or a sheep ewe?


I'm guessing 2 cows (no email yet) but did have max points for ewe lol

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I'm guessing 2 cows (no email yet) but did have max points for ewe lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Got email confirming 2 cow tags. Good thing I saved up and shared my points with my 12year old otherwise he won't have been able to hunt his first year. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I drew my doe deer tag with 4 points


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You peasants with your paltry 4 doe deer points.....mere child's play!--I'm sitting on 14 and still buying more! Real men buy points they rarely intend to use! 

On a good note my daughter drew a CWMU cow elk tag--should be interesting to see how it plays out--fingers crossed!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I had 4 deer points. It will be interesting to see the draw odds for antlerless.


Thought 4 points would do it for me, how long do they wait to post them? Anyone know?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not mad at the lot of you, just utterly disappointed.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Airborne said:


> You peasants with your paltry 4 doe deer points.....mere child's play!--I'm sitting on 14 and still buying more! Real men buy points they rarely intend to use!
> 
> On a good note my daughter drew a CWMU cow elk tag--should be interesting to see how it plays out--fingers crossed!


Congrats to your daughter on the tag!

14 points?!?!? We should starting calling you Vanilla 2.0. Or, maybe we should call Vanilla Airborne 2.0.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I just wanna know how the mods allowed this thread to make it this far instead of directing people to the correct GOAT thread.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

one4fishing said:


> I just wanna know how the mods allowed this thread to make it this far instead of directing people to the correct GOAT thread.


Some just need to be contrary 😁
For posterity's sake post in both. 
Antlerless elk for me. I'll see if one of the grandkids wants a mentor.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

one4fishing said:


> I just wanna know how the mods allowed this thread to make it this far instead of directing people to the correct GOAT thread.


Is this your formal way of hitting the “report” button?? 😉


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got me emails. No luck. 
5 deer points
4 elk points 
1 antelope point 
12 moose points


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I did not draw this year but my son who already has a tag I've coveted for years, now has another long odds tag. I'm happy for him but I really hope this doesn't ruin him on hunting for life. I also hope my back can carry this much weight. I may need to bail on an Alaska trip to get both of these done. Work won't be too pleased if I do.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Airborne said:


> You peasants with your paltry 4 doe deer points.....mere child's play!--I'm sitting on 14 and still buying more! Real men buy points they rarely intend to use!
> 
> On a good note my daughter drew a CWMU cow elk tag--should be interesting to see how it plays out--fingers crossed!


Why on earth would you still be buying doe deer points with 14 in the bank?? Isn't that just about double for any doe hunt? Perhaps it's just considered a donation to the DWR?

Maybe your planning to split those points with family?? That just occurred to me.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Why on earth would you still be buying doe deer points with 14 in the bank?? Isn't that just about double for any doe hunt? Perhaps it's just considered a donation to the DWR?
> 
> Maybe your planning to split those points with family?? That just occurred to me.


It's always been my fall back plan in case I don't draw any tags anywhere (yet to happen). I have thought about putting in with my kid to both draw tags but we are good this year (2 deer tags, antelope, elk, plus OTC Utah elk if I can get logged in quick enough).

With our out of state applications, my long term tag planning I doubt we will need to cash those in anytime soon but it's there if I need it. Plus it's just fun to brag having soooo many dumb doe deer points!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys are all just jealous of the size of Airborne’s point bank!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

No luck for me.
2 elk points
4 deer points
4 antelope points
14 Moose points

No luck for my buddy on elk either. He went into the draw with 5 points. Crazy a guy can't draw an antlerless elk tag with 5 points.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I drew elk with two points. If you really want to hunt you need to broaden your horizons.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Just found out the wife drew deseret too. We're going to be busy this year and really need another freezer. Looks like I won't even buy an elk tag this year. Time to focus and facilitate some hunts for the family, two of which are highly unlikely to occur again in our lifetimes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ns450f said:


> No luck for me.
> 2 elk points
> 4 deer points
> 4 antelope points
> ...


Last year, it took 6 to draw the Fish Lake tag for us. (2 tags) Years past, yo could draw about every other year. 
I'm guessing with the lower amount of doe tags now, there are plenty of folks just buying points. It's going to be NUTS if the tag numbers increase. You could be looking at 10+ points to draw a doe deer tag for public lands tags.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Last year, it took 6 to draw the Fish Lake tag for us. (2 tags) Years past, yo could draw about every other year.
> I'm guessing with the lower amount of doe tags now, there are plenty of folks just buying points. It's going to be NUTS if the tag numbers increase. You could be looking at 10+ points to draw a doe deer tag for public lands tags.


I dunno about other guys, but I'm spacing my tags out, but..... i'm sitting at 6 doe points, bought a point this year. Might put in for it next year, OR.... when an attractive unit opens up. For example, I think last year or the year before there was a unit near unicorn ridge off highway 6. That's something I might have applied for. Every year the units seem to vary some. DWR is clearly using doe tags as a management tool like fall turkey. So by the time a unit opens up that looks like something id want, i'll probably have those 10 points like you were saying.

If i do anything other then that, I think it's a waste of my points. The more points rack up, the more valuable the tag becomes in terms of time investment, and the more i don't want "just any hunting unit". Particularly don't want any unit that overlaps general season.

Same with Cow tags. Drew mine this year though, so here's one guy who had 5 points going back to zero next year.


----------



## HighDesertHunter (7 mo ago)

MooseMeat said:


> 4 points doesn’t seem to be enough for a doe deer these days


Well MooseMeat, you were right! 4 points wasnt enough for a doe tag OR a cow tag. looks like ill be buying a beef this year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

HighDesertHunter said:


> Well MooseMeat, you were right! 4 points wasnt enough for a doe tag OR a cow tag. looks like ill be buying a beef this year.


I got mine with 4 points, it’s going to be hot as hell, as it’s an August 1st start date but still, got the *******!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ray said:


> I got mine with 4 points, it’s going to be hot as hell, as it’s an August 1st start date but still, got the *****!


I got North Salt Lake, Davis, East Canyon doe hunt that starts August 1st. 4 points for me as well.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> I got North Salt Lake, Davis, East Canyon doe hunt that starts August 1st. 4 points for me as well.


nice! What portion are you planning on hunting? I’ve got a few spots that always has deer, pretty excited about it.

not excited about 100° weather though, gonna have to get the hide off and quarter it up ASAP


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ray said:


> nice! What portion are you planning on hunting? I’ve got a few spots that always has deer, pretty excited about it.
> 
> not excited about 100° weather though, gonna have to get the hide off and quarter it up ASAP


I'll probably start around the Bountiful area and work from there. Honestly, just going to ride the SxS around until I find one. I'm thinking it should be an easy hunt, but I have been wrong before. Should be able to find something in a month and a half.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

HighDesertHunter said:


> Well MooseMeat, you were right! 4 points wasnt enough for a doe tag OR a cow tag. looks like ill be buying a beef this year.


I hate being right about this stuff…

i didn’t draw deer or elk with 4 points averaged. My dad and brother both did with 4 points. I was the lucky few that didn’t get it from the sounds of it. I did draw a coveted doe pronghorn tag with 5 points…. Gonna go check the zero on the .338 this weekend 😎


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> I hate being right about this stuff…
> 
> i didn’t draw deer or elk with 4 points averaged. My dad and brother both did with 4 points. I was the lucky few that didn’t get it from the sounds of it. I did draw a coveted doe pronghorn tag with 5 points…. Gonna go check the zero on the .338 this weekend 😎


lucky devil. What unit?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I won't shoot a cow when it's that hot, period. 
Last fall I passed on filling my cow tag 4 or 5 times. 
Then when it finally cooled off some.......
They disappeared 🤣
That will teach me !!
I ate tag soup, and I was in need of elk meat. 
Now I'm totally out 😂


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'll probably start around the Bountiful area and work from there. Honestly, just going to ride the SxS around until I find one. I'm thinking it should be an easy hunt, but I have been wrong before. Should be able to find something in a month and a half.


I’m going to start at the southern portion then work my way up, might run into ya! I’m a glutton for punishment and am planning on hiking ridges.




2full said:


> I won't shoot a cow when it's that hot, period.
> Last fall I passed on filling my cow tag 4 or 5 times.
> Then when it finally cooled off some.......
> They disappeared 🤣
> ...


I’m hoping it’ll cool off but know it won’t, so I’m just going to shoot whatever decent sized doe decides to give me an opportunity


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I got North Salt Lake, Davis, East Canyon doe hunt that starts August 1st. 4 points for me as well.


Looks like we will be joining you as that is the doe tag my son drew. It will be hot as blazes, but find water this early and you'll do fine...especially if you're in an area where there aren't creeks running in the bottom. I'm not planning on making it any harder than it has to be!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like about half the UWN will be out on the East Canyon doe hunt! Maybe I'll run into some of you.

I probably will make it a little harder than it needs to be. After all, if I tag out on day 1, I don't have another option to hunt again until September 1. Might as well string it out a little.

19 more days!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Clarq said:


> Looks like about half the UWN will be out on the East Canyon doe hunt! Maybe I'll run into some of you.
> 
> I probably will make it a little harder than it needs to be. After all, if I tag out on day 1, I don't have another option to hunt again until September 1. Might as well string it out a little.
> 
> 19 more days!


I fully intend to make this hunt harder than it needs to be, other than getting out for a couple days for my sons cow elk hunt, I won’t be able to hunt much because of work and the baby coming


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

With how hot it’s been/going to be, I’ll probably just hunt until around 12pm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Years ago I started putting me and the wife in for doe and cow points... I stopped after a while as they started piling up. Started again this draw, putting in for points... had like 7 for deer and like 6 for cow elk. Wish they were pronghorn, lol.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Looks like about half the UWN will be out on the East Canyon doe hunt! Maybe I'll run into some of you.
> 
> I probably will make it a little harder than it needs to be. After all, if I tag out on day 1, I don't have another option to hunt again until September 1. Might as well string it out a little.
> 
> 19 more days!


Do we have to wear Orange on this hunt?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Do we have to wear Orange on this hunt?


Requirement to wear hunter orange
Utah Code § 23-20-31
You must wear a minimum of 400 square inches of hunter orange material on your head, chest and back while hunting any species of big game, unless you are involved in one of the following types of hunts:
• Participating in a once-in-a-lifetime, statewide conservation or statewide sportsman hunt
• Participating in an archery, muzzleloader or HAMS hunt outside of an area where a general-season any legal weapon bull elk or general-season any legal weapon buck deer hunt is occurring
• Hunting on a cooperative wildlife man- agement unit (CWMU), unless hunter orange is otherwise required by the operator of the CWMU
• Participating in urban deer removal, as authorized by Utah Admin. Rule R657-65.
New this year: Hunter orange is not required during the general-season any bull archery hunt that overlaps with the general- season any bull youth hunt. Youth are still required to wear hunter orange during


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> Years ago I started putting me and the wife in for doe and cow points... I stopped after a while as they started piling up. Started again this draw, putting in for points... had like 7 for deer and like 6 for cow elk. Wish they were pronghorn, lol.
> 
> -DallanC


Did not draw my cow, agreeably a tougher CWMU, with five points.
Still in shock.
That is a good bank you have there.


----------



## HighDesertHunter (7 mo ago)

MooseMeat said:


> I hate being right about this stuff…
> 
> i didn’t draw deer or elk with 4 points averaged. My dad and brother both did with 4 points. I was the lucky few that didn’t get it from the sounds of it. I did draw a coveted doe pronghorn tag with 5 points…. Gonna go check the zero on the .338 this weekend 😎


oh nice! that will be sweet hunt, where did you draw?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> I hate being right about this stuff…
> 
> i didn’t draw deer or elk with 4 points averaged. My dad and brother both did with 4 points. I was the lucky few that didn’t get it from the sounds of it. I did draw a coveted doe pronghorn tag with 5 points…. Gonna go check the zero on the .338 this weekend 😎


You won't even have to hit the doe. The shock wave of that big bullet whipping by will do the work for you. And if you by chance hit her, hopefully it's in the head or broadside through the ribs. Hit anything solid body-wise and there will be a big pile of mush meat where she once stood!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, I was thinking the .338 might be a little much for that job.........


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> Ya, I was thinking the .338 might be a little much for that job.........


Actually as long as you don't hit a bone that 338 will work quite well. 

That's what I used in Africa and a ewe impala isn't that much larger than a doe pronghorn, and the bullet from my .340 Weatherby zipped right through her.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

You can never have too much gun when hunting doe pronghorn


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> You can never have too much gun when hunting doe pronghorn


This exact phrase is basically my motto in life.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> You can never have too much gun when hunting doe pronghorn


I watched a fella blaze through a whole box of .300 Win Mag a decade or two ago trying to drop his doe. She managed to keep moving despite only one good leg and soup for guts until my dad offered to finish her off for the guy. 

It was...interesting


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I'm weird......I'm a .243 guy. 
Drops deer and antelope like magic. 
No pass thru usually, the animal take all the energy from the bullet, and they drop like a rock.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> This exact phrase is basically my motto in life.


you can never have too much gun, period. Doesn’t matter what you’re shooting at.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

My dad loved hunting whitetails with a .338. Killed his smallest deer (yearling doe) with his biggest rifle. Sprayed lung bits all over the bush behind her. A .338 will definitely do the job...obviously.

For deer/antelope, I'm also a .243 fan. I get better, immediate results from the .243. Been amazed how that gun will drop them in their tracks. On the other hand, if I use my .25-06, it kills them dead too, but they typically run off a ways. If hit thru the ribs, that bullet zips through so fast, they don't know they're a dead animal standing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I watched a fella blaze through a whole box of .300 Win Mag a decade or two ago trying to drop his doe. She managed to keep moving despite only one good leg and soup for guts until my dad offered to finish her off for the guy.
> 
> It was...interesting


That's sad and just not right


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> That's sad and just not right


Yeah, needless to say he didn't get invited to hunt antelope with us ever again.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> you can never have too much gun, period. Doesn’t matter what you’re shooting at.


I disagree. If you can't manage the recoil and noise then you have too much gun. I've shot multiple .30 calibers and I do much better with smaller caliber rifles.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Dahlmer said:


> I disagree. If you can't manage the recoil and noise then you have too much gun. I've shot multiple .30 calibers and I do much better with smaller caliber rifles.


Good thing they make muzzle brakes and ear plugs, huh?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I camped last night and hunted the opener today. Okay, really I justI drove the SxS 62 miles and played on the mountain, but it was fun. Saw a few deer and moose, but the does were all far away. Too far for a muzzleloader shot. The GSL is gone! It’s sad and does not get me excited to hunt ducks.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yikes, that GSL photo isn't encouraging at all. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I camped last night and hunted the opener today. Okay, really I justI drove the SxS 62 miles and played on the mountain, but it was fun. Saw a few deer and moose, but the does were all far away. Too far for a muzzleloader shot. The GSL is gone! It’s sad and does not get me excited to hunt ducks.
> View attachment 152839
> View attachment 152839
> View attachment 152840
> ...


I just had to enlarge you pictues


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> you can never have too much gun, period. Doesn’t matter what you’re shooting at.


That's what she said.


----------

